# Wolverine from Polar Lights - pics



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Posted from marvelousnews.com

Enjoy



















Regards,

geoffdude


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Real nice.Ready to kick butt.


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Yeah, looks great. :thumbsup:

The only issue I see is that the MASKED version's face/mouth should be more feral, like the UNMASKED version. It would work better with an open mouth, showing teeth, since he's standing on a Sentinel he's just fought. The smile is not as dynamic IMO.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

*snikt!*


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

I like the masked version as it reminds me of the John Byrne Wolverine.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I think I'll build two: masked, in the yellow/blue costume; unmasked in the earthtone costume.


----------



## solex227 (Apr 23, 2008)

BatToys said:


> I like the masked version as it reminds me of the John Byrne Wolverine.


+1

Yeah the good old days :thumbsup:


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Very cool!  Yeah it does have a Byrne look to it. I saw the physical prototype at Wonderfest and it has less of a smiling look to the masked face.


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

Looks like Round 2 is using Zbrush for prototyping. I'm sure it's much easier to change details if necessary. Sculpt looks great!


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Yeah, I liked the way it looked in person too.


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Question
If everyone knows who Wolverine is, why does he wear a mask?

Jeff


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I agree,a more fierce look with the mask would be better.:thumbsup:


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

NTRPRZ said:


> Question
> If everyone knows who Wolverine is, why does he wear a mask?
> 
> Jeff


Not sure.

Initially it was to keep his ID hidden, but now he no longer has a secret ID.

Also, MARVEL has done away with most secret IDs.

Here's a list of Super folks now known by everyone:

- Iron Man / Tony Stark
- Cap America / Steve Rogers
- HULK / Bruce Banner
- Daredevil / Matt Murdock
- Green Goblin / Norman Osborn
- Iron Fist / Danny Rand
- Hawkeye / Clint Barton
- Antman / Giantman / Yellowjacket / Hank Pym
- Black Widow / Natasha Rominov
- Cyclops / Scott Summers
- Beast / Hank McCoy
- Angel / Warren Worthington
- Prof X / Charles Xavier
- Magneto / Erik Lensherr

Many more I'm sure... why some still wear mask, or head-gear, is varied reasoning.


----------



## Dinsdale (Jul 5, 2000)

geoffdude said:


> Yeah, looks great. :thumbsup:
> 
> The only issue I see is that the MASKED version's face/mouth should be more feral, like the UNMASKED version. It would work better with an open mouth, showing teeth, since he's standing on a Sentinel he's just fought. The smile is not as dynamic IMO.


I dunno. I like the smile. It's very subtle, but it confidently says, "Who's next?" Very much in keeping w/his portrayal in the Byrne era comics. 

But I only see it in the Zbrush rendering, not in the prototype, so who knows what they'll do? I guess if people want the berserk Wolverine, they could go with the unmasked version.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

They could include a third head with mask and the same facial features as the unmasked version.


----------

